# The new 5 gallon



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, I know that for most of you, this is probably a baby-sized tank, but I stuck with my original plan of a smaller tank for now. Plus, I really wanted something that would fit on my desk in the bedroom.

This is an eclipse hex 5. The plants are hornwort, amazon swordplant, and moneywort. My current thought as to what will go in this tank is a few female bettas. I am currently cycling the tank with Stability. I did tests on it this morning and things are looking good.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

For a small tank that really looks nice. Good job.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY!!! Looks good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

awsome tank....i love it


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

nothing wrong with small tanks amigo.. looks great....


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the way it has been set out. Great job!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> nothing wrong with small tanks amigo.


If properly stocked.........




Looks really good! i like those kinds of tanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

Your tank looks great! The fish will love it.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice tank, never seen anything under a 10 gallon done better


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks much for the comments everyone! I had a great time arranging this tank.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good luck with keeping the fish alive, they should be happy, unless its an oscar, lol


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Uhh... no. No Oscars  Probably bettas. Female, of course. But I haven't 100% made up my mind on that.


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

one word

WOW

lol nice job looks very professional
awesome layout

im sure what ever fish you put in there will be thankful u did such a good job


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

VERY nice. the sword will out grow the tank, though, but that's a good excuse to get another one lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you cycling with a source of ammonia?

Looks good.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful Tank!! I really like it


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

You cannot cycle a tank with just stability. Stability introduces bacteria colonies, but with nothing to feed on, it won't work. You are meant to use stability and light stocking to cycle a tank.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I am cycling with stability and one fish.
I tested yesterday... ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 5


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow it looks really neat. I hope my 16g looks that good onces its up and runing.


----------

